# Roamio and Roku?



## Snolan65 (Jul 12, 2014)

I just received my new Roamio Plus, which I purchased because I want to be able to watch recorded shows on my iPad when my husband is hogging the remote. I have Cox Cable and I already have a Cable Card in my older TiVo, so I am set in that respect. However, somewhere in these forums or on the Internet, I stumbled across something about Cox blocking or flagging (I forget the exact term) shows from being recorded to TiVo or from being streamed? I am confused about what this means - will I still be able to record the same shows with this Roamio that are currently recording on the old TiVo and will they stream to my iPad? I don't want to unpack it if it won't work as I want.

Separate subject. I have recently discovered Acorn.Tv, which I watch on my iPad. In researching for ways to watch this on my Smart TV, I discovered that Roku carries this as a channel. Will installing a Roku mess with my TiVo?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Snolan65 said:


> Separate subject. I have recently discovered Acorn.Tv, which I watch on my iPad. In researching for ways to watch this on my Smart TV, I discovered that Roku carries this as a channel. Will installing a Roku mess with my TiVo?


[I'll let others respond to your copyright flag issue and streaming] ..

There is nothing specific to using a Roku that will "mess" with your TiVo. That is, its no different than saying, "Will installing a PS4 mess with my TiVo" .. or a blu-ray player or any other device that outputs video. You will need to know how to hook up multiple devices to your Television (or however your personal set up is). And you'll need to switch between video sources so you have the one you want showing up on the screen at the right time.

As an example, you could have your TiVo go to your HDMI-1 input and your Roku go to your HDMI-2 input on your Smart TV .. and then you just switch between them. But they do not interact with each other and they have no reason to "mess" with each other.

For the record, I have multiple TiVos as well as a Roku (and other things) going to the same TV screen.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

A Roku is a nifty little device to have. I actually have 2 of them and love them. As the above post says, it will in no way interfere or interact with your TiVo. Most TVs have multiple HDMI ports, so you just connect it to your TV through an unused HDMI port. And if all of your HDMI ports are currently full, you can just get an HDMI switch.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Snolan65 said:


> I just received my new Roamio Plus, which I purchased because I want to be able to watch recorded shows on my iPad when my husband is hogging the remote. I have Cox Cable and I already have a Cable Card in my older TiVo, so I am set in that respect. However, somewhere in these forums or on the Internet, I stumbled across something about Cox blocking or flagging (I forget the exact term) shows from being recorded to TiVo or from being streamed? I am confused about what this means - will I still be able to record the same shows with this Roamio that are currently recording on the old TiVo and will they stream to my iPad? I don't want to unpack it if it won't work as I want.
> 
> Separate subject. I have recently discovered Acorn.Tv, which I watch on my iPad. In researching for ways to watch this on my Smart TV, I discovered that Roku carries this as a channel. Will installing a Roku mess with my TiVo?


The streaming issues with TiVo you have heard are in regards the the TiVo Stream "solution" which the cable companies have in the last 3-4 years , starting setting a copy protection flag on content so they can only be recorded on the TiVo but not copied.

Despite the TiVo Stream being primarly a "streaming" device, TiVo harsly observes that copy once flag and prevents the majority of content recorded on a TiVo from being streamed. Practically all providers do this for premium movie channels and some even do it for all channels except for the OTA network broadcast channels this making the Stream unusable esp when they leave home (which defects the purpose of having a TiVo Stream).

TiVo Stream has been a major let down, it's nothing like it was initially advertised as and TiVo has had to do constant updates to the Stream's documentation small print to keep up with list of things it doesn't do. It only supports one manufacture mobile device and once you leave home many people have found they can't stream the channels they want: it does allow unrestricted stream home use but that doesn't offer much use since after all if you are home most watch tv on the real tv.

(dang, I'm sounding like Jimmy!)


----------



## Snolan65 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my posts - both of my questions were answered. Last night I ordered a Roku 3 in order to get my Acorn.TV channel on my TV.

The answer from eboydog was what I was looking for. Primarily, I do just want to watch my recorded shows in the house (or in nice weather, in the gazebo out back) on my iPad. I care for my mother-in-law and all she does is watch TV, so from noon until 10 pm, she is watching TVLand and I only have access to the TV from 10 pm until I fall asleep. My recorded shows pile up on the TiVo. If I can stream them to my iPad and use earplugs, I will be able get through them.

Thanks again! 

(I am so sick of all of the reruns of Mayberry, Walker and Gunsmoke!)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Snolan65 said:


> ...... (I am so sick of all of the reruns of Mayberry, Walker and Gunsmoke!)


ROTFL 

Another idea would be to get a Slingbox instead of a stream. Then you wouldn't have any streaming issues outside the home at all and the same functionality within the home. You can pickup a Slingbox 350 for about the same money as the Stream and it also has iOS apps and the ability to stream to your PC and laptop.

EDIT: oh and you would also be able to download the Sling app to your Roku which will allow you to "Sling" your Slingplayer's video into your TV through the roku.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> ROTFL
> 
> Another idea would be to get a Slingbox instead of a stream. Then you wouldn't have any streaming issues outside the home at all and the same functionality within the home. You can pickup a Slingbox 350 for about the same money as the Stream and it also has iOS apps and the ability to stream to your PC and laptop.
> 
> EDIT: oh and you would also be able to download the Sling app to your Roku which will allow you to "Sling" your Slingplayer's video into your TV through the roku.


I thought slingbox required the box connected to the tv do whatever the remote user wanted. So OP would have less flexibility potentially. Of course if you have a dedicated tivo just for slingbox, fine. But if not tivo stream can be more advantageous for OP because mother in law can watch tv through TiVo and OP can stream to ipad using the same tivo.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Good point. She'd have to get a mini or something and dedicate it to her sling and iPad, but then she could also just use the mini on another tv for her shows anyway.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

In most of these scenarios, another TV with a Mini would work better than the Stream kludge...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> In most of these scenarios, another TV with a Mini would work better than the Stream kludge...


Agreed.


----------

